# Win&Win Inno AXT



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Has anyone gotten their hands on the new W&W Inno AXT? I'm really tempted to put down the Formula and make the AXT my next bow, or even the MAX, I don't know. For anyone that has shot it, what are your thoughts? How does it compare to the CXT and MAX? Or would I be better of sticking to my Hoyt?


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Has anyone gotten their hands on the new W&W Inno AXT? I'm really tempted to put down the Formula and make the AXT my next bow, or even the MAX, I don't know. For anyone that has shot it, what are your thoughts? How does it compare to the CXT and MAX? Or would I be better of sticking to my Hoyt?


whay you want new bow? what you missing now?


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

I do not think many people here have the AXT as it is on backorder on Lancaster


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

You'll have to change your screen name.


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

dmassphoto said:


> You'll have to change your screen name.


I think his question was whether anyone has shot it, and not asking if he needs to change his name


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

dylpickleeeeeee said:


> I think his question was whether anyone has shot it, and not asking if he needs to change his name


I think Dyl's getting it. And I'll still own a Hoyt so who cares about my name. I'm just asking if anyone has shot and or liked the AXT


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

Show some respect


----------



## gif (Jul 14, 2012)

whats with you guys? he asked a simple question and you all jump on him for no reason. I agree with dyl. You need to show some respect.


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

gif said:


> whats with you guys? he asked a simple question and you all jump on him for no reason.


++1


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Looks like a good riser to me. I'm a fan of nicely finished and well designed aluminum risers. I'm still not sold on all-carbon risers. Don't care for the sound, feel or lack of durability I've seen to date. If I were looking at W&W risers, this would be my top choice, along with the AL-1. I'd probably flip a coin.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

People love their W&Ws - and I know it's not about looks, but something about the roundness of it doesn't appeal to me. Someone once described Hoyt risers as revolvers and W&Ws as PPKs.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Which limb to people usually prefer? The Inno Power or Prime? I know it's personal preference but if I plan to decrease my draw weight when I get my W&W should I get the Powers for that extra speed and punch?


----------



## saxonbow (Feb 14, 2011)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Which limb to people usually prefer? The Inno Power or Prime? I know it's personal preference but if I plan to decrease my draw weight when I get my W&W should I get the Powers for that extra speed and punch?


i shoot Primes for stability,powers are for speed,but you can get speed in other ways string type/longer arrows more poundage and its cheeper than the power limbs.


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

From my understanding, the difference in speed between Ex Primes and Ex Powers is very minimal. Most prefer the Ex Primes because they feel smoother than Ex Powers.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

I had a look at an inno max today it's well finished around the grip as with all W&W bows but I'm still not a taken with carbon risers they look cheap and tacky because they are. 

And before you guys start jumping up and down I will explain why in Archery we do not pay enough for stuff made out of carbon fiber so we get what we get for the price we pay. To have very good carbon products as to the standards found in the aerospace industries or Formula 1 racing you have to pay a lot of money. So Archery carbon is at the budget end of the carbon industry.

If it is made from metal well thats cheap and you are spoilt for choice Hoyt, Win&Win, Arco Spigarelli, Bernadini, Best, Merlin and the list goes on. One that is left off the list is Samick good balance and design but build quality is not that good.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## saxonbow (Feb 14, 2011)

hwjchan said:


> From my understanding, the difference in speed between Ex Primes and Ex Powers is very minimal. Most prefer the Ex Primes because they feel smoother than Ex Powers.


yep me too that what i like about them.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

What's the FPS difference between the two? If anyone happens to know


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I dunno. If I had the cash to buy an Inno AXT I'd be left with a dilemma - Sky TR-7 or Inno AXT. I guess I'd be fortunate to have to make such a decision, right? Ain't gonna happen for me right now so I'll just go on dreaming of both. That AXT is one nice looking riser though! The looks of the CXT with the proven mechanical qualities of aluminum. I suppose any bias against carbon is probably not founded, especially in a proven design like the CXT, but I just like the look of well machined, anodized aluminum. That's what happens when you hang out with a tool & die maker too much!

For limbs, I couldn't possibly say. I'm enough of a nonconformist that I'd probably get some Uukhas or some MK Veras or some (insert awesome limb name here). 

Now that I'm done dreaming I'll go back to shooting my Cartel Midas with my WinAct limbs.

-Kent W.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

I do like my older Inno Powers mediums are smooth enough to my 29 1/2 draw. I am just edging into the power band of stacking at my draw length. Consistency of chronograph testing with the smallest deviation of any of my limbs made them a favorite. At 41 pounds OTF 268gr arrow weight 215fps, Hoyt CRX same weight 207fps also a great feeling limb. CRX may be a touch smoother but had +- 3 fps in shot string.


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

hoytshooter15 said:


> I think Dyl's getting it. And I'll still own a Hoyt so who cares about my name. I'm just asking if anyone has shot and or liked the AXT


It was just a lighthearted joke. Didn't realize folks were wound so tight around here.


----------



## TheRohBoat (Sep 4, 2012)

> Don't care for the sound, feel or lack of durability I've seen to date.


Been thinking about going to Hoyt for last few weeks. Could you elaborate?


----------



## Wyzehamster (Apr 19, 2006)

I shot a max, gmx & ion-x for a few ends recently. Also, I own a cxt. 

The max is a beast. The riser feels very stiff on release, jumps out of the hand. Feels like if I did not use a sling the bow would land 6-9' in front of me. I did get some after shot vibration but the owner solved it for his own use. Yet, this "hum" was not unpleasant. Besideds, the weight is all in the limb pockets which makes the bow very stable.

My cxt has a great response and a smoother after shot than what I got from all the other bows. I believe most of it is due to tuning & set up (it's all tuned to my use, which is not the case for other bows).

I also shot a GMX for a few ends. Although the feel is nice when you pick up the bow, the shot feel is horrendous. I did not like how much the bow would throw vibrations back to me. Plus, compared to the cxt & max, it felt like the bow response was sloppy. Yet, this does not translate to the Ion-X which I got to shoot a bit as well (with stealth shot).

Now for the Axt, I am pretty sure this is a beast. Cxt geometry & stiffness of the inno series made in aluminium... Can't go wrong. I would not be surprised to see it has a bit more "hum"/vibrations than the max/cxt.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wyzehamster said:


> I shot a max, gmx & ion-x for a few ends recently. Also, I own a cxt.
> 
> The max is a beast. The riser feels very stiff on release, jumps out of the hand. Feels like if I did not use a sling the bow would land 6-9' in front of me. I did get some after shot vibration but the owner solved it for his own use. Yet, this "hum" was not unpleasant. Besideds, the weight is all in the limb pockets which makes the bow very stable.
> 
> ...


Now I really want one lol. What limbs were you using with the W&W bows you shot?


----------



## Wyzehamster (Apr 19, 2006)

My SF premium carbon. So low-intermediate carbon wood limbs. I basically put my whole set-up, except sight, on the inno max.

For the gmx it was some 990s & ion-x was F7s.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

Wyzehamster said:


> For the gmx it was some 990s


Well there's the problem....


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

I noticed both W&W and LAS both refer to the Inno EX limbs as the best and most efficient limbs in the world. Is there science backing that up or do they just say that? The Inno limbs are the only limbs on the market that contain carbon nanotubes right? Does that make them any better than a traditional carbon layered limb?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

hoytshooter15 said:


> I noticed both W&W and LAS both refer to the Inno EX limbs as the best and most efficient limbs in the world. Is there science backing that up or do they just say that? The Inno limbs are the only limbs on the market that contain carbon nanotubes right? Does that make them any better than a traditional carbon layered limb?


"Best" is subjective. "Most Efficient" can be measured, and in that case they definitely aren't the most efficient limb made. Unless you are only counting W&W and Hoyt perhaps.

-Grant


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Dont see anywhere on LAS where it says they are the most efficient - maybe on W&W's website somewhere it says that but on on LAS. 

I have a set of ex powers and I really like them. Never shot a pair of ex primes but the powers - to me - are smoother than my wood core F7s.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Dacer said:


> Dont see anywhere on LAS where it says they are the most efficient - maybe on W&W's website somewhere it says that but on on LAS.
> 
> I have a set of ex powers and I really like them. Never shot a pair of ex primes but the powers - to me - are smoother than my wood core F7s.



Do you find the Powers loud? Not the biggest deal, but I tried some on my AL1 and they were very louder than I expected.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

They aren't the quietest limbs I've shot, but I also have very little damping on my bow- though I wouldn't call them loud. * Right now the only rubber damping I have on are a pair of limbsavers. 

I haven't shot my F7s since I switched to a bee-stinger setup, and my current damping. I'd have to shot them back to back to make a call on the relative noise level.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dacer said:


> Never shot a pair of ex primes but the powers - to me - are smoother than my wood core F7s.


Haha, my best friend and I are arguing who has better limbs, W&W or Hoyt (I'm on W&W's side) Can't wait to tell him that lol. He's the most biased archer you'll ever meet and is adamant in his belief that Hoyt is the only company worth buying from. Anyway, back to the main topic-


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

I I don't know if I would say one is better than other but they are certainly different in feel.


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

If I was to get another riser I would give good consideration to the AXT as I own a CXT. Geometry would be the same if I'm right. Feel of the CXT is what drew me to it. When I was considering limbs I drew up a few sets but didn't shoot them.
Ex-powers- felt awful to draw for me. Heavy throughout the draw allowing nothing for the biology of the shooter. Sure I've seen lots of people like them, but I could feel stack on a medium set with my 29.75 in draw length so I was quite put off by them and wouldn't want to go with the long limbs as all my set ups have been mediums.
Ex-primes- felt very pleasant to draw, if quite conventional. A small bit smoother than my Samick Athletes, which I chose for that feeling. Couldn't notice any stack at the time but have since compared to my borders and found where they turn over.
F7s- felt pleasant enough to draw but "noodly". Could move the nocking point around a fair bit with my hand. Not that I can say if that would affect things during the shot but caused a lack of confidence in them especially for the cost. Quite popular and have seen a few places with sets on sale at bargain prices.
Border hex 6- what I ultimately chose. Very different to draw. Load up early, hit a point near my draw length and then feel like they drop into the full draw and clicker position. Very torsionally stiff. Probably the fastest recurve limb out there pound for pound. Most costly of all the limbs listed here but you get the speed, stiffness and smoothness at clicker turned up to 11 with them.

For riser choice you would want to shoot them to hear and feel the difference. Most high end risers have all the adjustability and mounting points you could want. A word on the difference between the CXT and Max though, the max has the better limb alignment system and doesn't sit your limbs on shims at the edge.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...50849.100001206803458&type=1&relevant_count=1

Ok, so who wants to know what?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Look, I can't weigh them to the grain but I can take pictures. What do you wanna see?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok here's the inside story. The AXT has made its round among the South Korean ladies company teams. It's pretty popular, but not used much by guys there. It performs fantastically for poundages below 40.

If you wanna know. Don't bother with high poundages (48-50++), it will disappoint. You need some muscle for those kinds of shots.


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

theminoritydude said:


> Ok here's the inside story. The AXT has made its round among the South Korean ladies company teams. It's pretty popular, but not used much by guys there. It performs fantastically for poundages below 40.
> 
> If you wanna know. Don't bother with high poundages (48-50++), it will disappoint. You need some muscle for those kinds of shots.


Why will it disappoint with high poundages?


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

theminoritydude said:


> Ok here's the inside story. The AXT has made its round among the South Korean ladies company teams. It's pretty popular, but not used much by guys there. It performs fantastically for poundages below 40.
> 
> If you wanna know. Don't bother with high poundages (48-50++), it will disappoint. You need some muscle for those kinds of shots.


Is it less stiff than the AL1?


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

alaz said:


> Is it less stiff than the AL1?


That's what I'm wondering. Is it like flimsy aluminum or something??? I'm starting to lean towards a MAX or CXT more an more. $$$$


----------



## TheRohBoat (Sep 4, 2012)

> Ok here's the inside story. The AXT has made its round among the South Korean ladies company teams. It's pretty popular, but not used much by guys there. It performs fantastically for poundages below 40.
> 
> If you wanna know. Don't bother with high poundages (48-50++), it will disappoint. You need some muscle for those kinds of shots.


Interested in this. Can others verify/deny this?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

dylpickleeeeeee said:


> Why will it disappoint with high poundages?


It's like how some people hear about caviar, and how they felt when they actually put some onto their tongue.


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

So... If I thought caviar was as good as I thought it was... then the AXT will be as good as I think it could be?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

hwjchan said:


> So... If I thought caviar was as good as I thought it was... then the AXT will be as good as I think it could be?


"Well, do you feel lucky, punk?"

What I'm trying to say is, it's hard to put it into words. You've got to shoot it to know, for yourself. That aside, the numbers I got seems to suggest so.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe this will better illustrate my understanding of the situation.

http://youtu.be/FRgYtp3HfvY


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

theminoritydude said:


> Maybe this will better illustrate my understanding of the situation.
> 
> http://youtu.be/FRgYtp3HfvY


I'm not sure I follow?
If you're trying to say it's top heavy and hits you in the head then I wouldn't worry because my stabilisers sort that out.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

theminoritydude said:


> Ok here's the inside story. The AXT has made its round among the South Korean ladies company teams. It's pretty popular, but not used much by guys there. It performs fantastically for poundages below 40.
> 
> If you wanna know. Don't bother with high poundages (48-50++), it will disappoint. You need some muscle for those kinds of shots.


Have you shot the riser? I am not really sure what the youtube video is depicting... other than as anmactire said, stabs handle balance...


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Isn't this the semi-auto pistol thread?


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

I was one of the first in the country to get the 27" Inno Max. It is a truly amazing, extremely solid riser with the best ILF dovetail system abailable, IMHO. I have a 28" DL and shoot with 55 lb. Extra Short Border Hex 6 BB2 limbs. 

Rasyad


----------



## arrowyn (Jul 4, 2013)

the whole part of the ATX teaser about the korean team to desert eagle . . . what? 

I'll troll for the LOL. It shoots inbetween a AL1 and a Winex, but not because its a winact which shoots in between a Winex and a GMX, so the CRUX of the situation means its shoots with a high FPS like a crossbow or compound which is close to a gun, hence in the desert eagle, not able to hold it down, 360 still goofy like a clown . . . not clear but translucent. Like a deck of cards the infomation FOLD, pretty bold. Still witholding information, not illegal. Yet not nice either. 

But like Dan Rather, we have to cut through the lather. So its expensive like caviar but not satisfying like a steak would, so its good but not what you're expecting, and when the government animal lovers come pounding on your door you feel really messed up because there went an entire generation of sturgeon. 

And its not for guys but a girl's bow for the low poundage, but 50+ Howard Hill range, it loses the stage, but not what you're expecting because there isn't a 23" version, which brings us back to the sturgeon. 

It'll take a surgeon to dissect this because Dirty Harry to Harry Potter, what the Minority Report is giving neither a thumbs up nor thumbs down so I'm just going to shoot arrows like in Gladiator, all you archers better fly, cuz the AXT True Lies is here. 

Avoid the media smear, it just brings a tear to the eye, give to me straight, like an arrow, mate! But wait! there's more, insert youtube for archers paradox, but you'll get more mileage out of a pair of Docs. (Marten), close the curtains please, 2014 has two movies strong as Hercules. Could have saved some time, and rhyme, just to say buy with your own dime or test one 4 fun. Tester's choice. All in the quest for X to rejoice.


----------



## Azucry (Feb 28, 2014)

/thread
how much do you charge for autographs?


arrowyn said:


> the whole part of the ATX teaser about the korean team to desert eagle . . . what?
> 
> I'll troll for the LOL. It shoots inbetween a AL1 and a Winex, but not because its a winact which shoots in between a Winex and a GMX, so the CRUX of the situation means its shoots with a high FPS like a crossbow or compound which is close to a gun, hence in the desert eagle, not able to hold it down, 360 still goofy like a clown . . . not clear but translucent. Like a deck of cards the infomation FOLD, pretty bold. Still witholding information, not illegal. Yet not nice either.
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks arrowyn you have cleared this up with persuasive grace. I was a little lost after viewing the video.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Any idea if the Jager 2.0 grip is compatible with the AXT since it runs on the CXT design?


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Seeing how Jager has a grip model for the CXT, and the AXT is identical to CXT other than being metal, I would assume yes, you can put a Jager on it


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Seeing how Jager has a grip model for the CXT, and the AXT is identical to CXT other than being metal, I would assume yes, you can put a Jager on it


I am not so easily convinced. Though they are the same design, one is made of carbon and one is aluminum.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

dylpickleeeeeee said:


> I am not so easily convinced. Though they are the same design, one is made of carbon and one is aluminum.


hoytshooter15 was referring to the AXT and CXT being identical in terms of grip compatibility (CXT jager grip should work with the AXT), not about the material the two risers are made out of. Everyone knows that aluminium risers and carbon risers are very different in terms of price, performance and weight.


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

rstgyx said:


> hoytshooter15 was referring to the AXT and CXT being identical in terms of grip compatibility (CXT jager grip should work with the AXT), not about the material the two risers are made out of. Everyone knows that aluminium risers and carbon risers are very different in terms of price, performance and weight.


Yes, but being different materials, i would think the thickness would also be different.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Seeing how Jager has a grip model for the CXT, and the AXT is identical to CXT other than being metal, I would assume yes, you can put a Jager on it


I just checked. The AXT is slightly slimmer than the CXT, particularly at the throat area. The two grips are not interchangeable.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

That answers that question. Now let's see if a axt model will be made.


----------

